# FREE GAMES FOR MOBILE PHONES............BEADITYA



## beaditya (Jan 5, 2005)

When i said i know many sites with free games for mobiles in a post i got  "pm"s requestin for the sites, so i thought it wud be helpful if i posted em here...........................

*THESE URL'S DONT WORK FROM YOUR COMPUTER UNLESS U HAVE A WAP EMULATOR*

save the entire url's in your phone as bookmarks and access them thru gprs.........these marks will primarily direct u to a page in the site,u can click *home* on the pages and go to the main menu and enjoy downloadin the stuff u want..........


*THE MAJOR GAME SITES *


*www.tagtag.com/sites/6/6/1/6610oyunlari/76.php3#card76

*www.tagtag.com/sites/m/i/k/mikifawe/0.php3#card0

*www.tagtag.com/sites/s/e/p/seplace/1338.php3#card1338

*www.tagtag.com/sites//t/m/g/tmggames/0.php3#card0

*www.tagtag.com/sites/6/6/1/6610oyunlari/0.php3#card0



the above sites have good games , mostly for nokia (becoz i only use nokia phones )..........they also have good wallpapers  and tones*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


THESE SITES BELOW HAVE GAMES,POLYS AND WALLPAPERS...............ALL KINDA APPS 




*www.tagtag.com/sites/a/k/y/akyt/1094.php.3#card1094

*www.tagtag.com/sites/f/r/e/freedownloads/0p1.php3#cardp1

*www.logontone.co.uk/asptones/menu.asp#p17

*www.midletzone.com/wap/index.wml#menu

*msite.nl/word01#id761466

*www.geocities.com/omcs1977/bollyworld.wml#maincard

*www.tagtag.com/sites//d/e/x/dexter06/0.php3#card0

*www.tagtag.com/sites//o/i/k/oikwap/8.php3#card8

*panos166.mywap.o2.co.uk/index.php3?fct=1#welcome

*www.tagtag.com/sites//v/y/l/vylett/0.pnp3#card0

*wap.mojelogo.cz/melodiepoly4/polyfon2.asp?pa=185710

*www.kobrawap.com/wml/index.wml 







these are the sites saved as bookmarks on my phone right now...........................................i'll search and post some more when i get back from chennai after a week................TILL THEN >>>>>>>>>>>HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHONES*


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 6, 2005)

thnx dude.....dats a gr8 collection


----------



## theKonqueror (Jan 7, 2005)

try *free-4-mobile.com
It also has gr8 games 4 all nokias and symbian phones. Also has latest ringtones and wallpapers free.

*www.midlet.org is mother of all midlets, host a large collection of midlets.

Also, using Kaazaa lite 4 java midlets results in cool games.


----------



## beaditya (Jan 10, 2005)

hey that site free4mobile...........previously was myjuju.com



i cant get to that site recently....................wats the correct address now!!!!!!


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 10, 2005)

beaditya said:
			
		

> hey that site free4mobile...........previously was myjuju.com
> 
> i cant get to that site recently....................wats the correct address now!!!!!!



its *free-4-mobile.com

its a damn kool place for mobile downloads!


----------



## reddick (May 9, 2005)

Oh Yaar! innah vicho tah sirf 3-4 link hi kam kardey han...baaki saarey error message he aaoundey nay : "File too large"
Ais laaye ah saarey tah kissay v kam deh nahein han
Mairey kol N7250i hai,Airtel uttey...Kissey nu patta hai S40 FREE links baarey!
   BALLEY-BALLEY...CHAK DEY PHATTEY


----------



## stalin (May 9, 2005)

Search in P2P share you find lot of programs, games, ringtones, wallepaper, themis for Nokia Mobile.


----------



## reddick (May 10, 2005)

NOTHING FOUND IN P2P SHARE  Only 4 WAP sites mentioned here r works 4 N7250i.On opening other WAP links I got this error : "File too large to download" This moment SUXS me hard


----------



## stalin (May 10, 2005)

Get emule p2p share. In Search Menu enter Nokia or symbian or 7250 you can get lot of games download the lowest size. If you have patient downlaod highest size you get lot of games. When I had 6230 I download games which suite for you phone model but now I have 7610 the screen size is big. I deleted the old games now I have only for 7610.


----------



## stalin (May 10, 2005)

download .JAD files or zip files scan with AV software before installing into you mobile


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 10, 2005)

yo man tHANKS.


----------



## Charley (May 10, 2005)

So this is really free.  Then I have to activate my BSNL GPRS. So the download also should be free I guess. I havent tried this before. But the  hutch & other connections here charge 20-30 rs per game download. How is that this is free ?

Let me know & do they have cricket, racing games too in these sites?


----------



## reddick (May 11, 2005)

> Get emule p2p share


Still I don't know what is EMULE P2P SHARE   I'm new 2 mobile,zara khul kay dasso


----------



## abhinav (May 11, 2005)

SUCKS.............................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shikhar (May 11, 2005)

Any idea what are the wap charges like???


----------



## Charley (May 11, 2005)

For BSNL prepaid i guess its rs.50 activation charges.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

for airtel its free

i use unlimited wap time and also internet


----------



## reddick (May 17, 2005)

@ expertno.1
Is it true...But they r not giving FREE here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2005)

For the Orange Prepaid that i possess the Wap/Gprs Charge is Rs.99 for its activation and there on the Browsing is free but the Download of Ringtones,Wallpapers,Games and other stuff is Charged Subsequently (This excludes free wap download sites though)


----------



## expertno.1 (May 18, 2005)

for airtel its free
!!!!!


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> for airtel its free
> !!!!!



I  asked with a delaer here and he siad its not free?


----------



## a_to_z123 (May 18, 2005)

GPRS is still free on Hutch in UP(W) Circle.
But strangely they have recently blocked TagTag.com and PolyphonicRingTonez.com on their Proxy port. Earlier they worked fine.
They are also blocked on the HTML port (9401) leave alone the WAP port (9201).
I think they are jealous of other sites providing free content whence thier homepage remains a lone viewer.   

Settings for Hutch GPRS on UP (W):


> [Settings as of Nokia 6670 which I own]
> Connection Name : HUTCH_GPRS
> Data Bearer : GPRS
> Access Point Name : portalnmms
> ...



Does anybody know how to override their blocker and access the above mentioned websites.


----------



## shyam911 (May 23, 2005)

These free wap sites dont charge you for downloads. So apart from your GPRS activation charge i guess its pretty much an open road


----------



## King_Niral (May 23, 2005)

hey can all java games be palyed on jave enabled NOKIA PHONES ????


----------



## Shikhar (May 29, 2005)

@King_Niral  Yes they can be played.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 2, 2005)

thanx man!!!


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 2, 2005)

Shikhar said:
			
		

> @King_Niral  Yes they can be played.



BUT aint there  version difference !?????


CHEERS  !!!!


----------



## Shikhar (Jun 2, 2005)

@king_niral
 No nothing.

 If suppose a game named XYZ has a version 1.0 it will work well on the java enabled phones of Nokia , Samsung , SonyEricsson , Motorola  etc

Java games are supported by most of the phone models.

So there is no version difference.

Enjoy.


----------



## supernova (Jun 2, 2005)

beaditya said:
			
		

> *THESE URL'S DONT WORK FROM YOUR COMPUTER UNLESS U HAVE A WAP EMULATOR*



whr can i get WAP Emulator???


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 2, 2005)

www.wapemulator.com/index.php

tagtag.com/cgi/wapemulator.cgi

www.webmasterpassage.de/wapemulator.htm

*www.google.com/search?q=wapemulator&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## aku (Aug 21, 2005)

i'm planin 2 get airtel... but can ne1 tel me hw 2 activt it??? i mean net thru pc!!!!


----------



## aku (Aug 21, 2005)

i'm planin 2 get airtel... but can ne1 tel me hw 2 activt it??? i mean net thru pc!!!!


----------



## mediator (Aug 21, 2005)

WANT FREE AND COOL GAMES???
I GOOGLED A BIT AND FOUND 
*www.geocities.com/shahikofta
Cool stuff out there!


----------



## mediator (Aug 21, 2005)

u need usb connection for the games downloaded from above site


----------



## club_pranay (Aug 22, 2005)

nice collection but should be in mobile section


----------



## Knight_rxr (Nov 22, 2005)

Another one such free site is www.mobango.com. Has a lot of free stuff for mobiles ranging from wallpapers, games, ringtones, themes to videos. To download u'll have to register, though!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hi guys .
can u tell me if SE k300i is a java enabled phone?
please tell me some good games and other applications that can be installed in k300i.


----------



## freesardar (Feb 4, 2006)

*help*

i've got a jar file. i unzipped it into numerous files. but what do i do with them? they don't get pasted in my mobile. i've a Sony 508i connected via usb.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2006)

@freesardar you shouldn't have done that. That isn't the way of installing softwares. You need to paste the jar file in your phone and then install it in your phone.


----------

